
Douglas Bader, the legendary legless British WWII ace - rmason
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Bader
======
rmason
Bader was truly larger than life:

[https://twitter.com/omid9/status/967032174099812357](https://twitter.com/omid9/status/967032174099812357)

